# [SOLVED] Seasonic 760XP2 ATX 80 PLUS PLATINUM Full Modular PSU



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

There's a great deal floating around for the Seasonic SS-760XP ATX 12V/EPS 12V, 760W, 80 plus PLATINUM certified PFC Power Supply –Retail - Newegg.com

$99 after promo code and rebate, but after entering my email, the promo code (*EXLEMC2254*) doesn't seem to work. 

Anyone have any tips? I'm getting a message that says, "Error Your email address is not valid for redemption of promo code_ EXLEMC2254_." I tried two different emails and I got the same message.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Seasonic 760XP2 ATX 80 PLUS PLATINUM Full Modular PSU*

Or suggest another great priced, full modular PSU for the $1200/1600 Intel builds.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Seasonic 760XP2 ATX 80 PLUS PLATINUM Full Modular PSU*

Where did you get the promo code?
I believe some of them you have to be subscribed to their mailing list.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Seasonic 760XP2 ATX 80 PLUS PLATINUM Full Modular PSU*

It's all over the web. techbargains, slickdeals, dealmoon, etc. 

I am subscribed, but I don't have a Premier account. I think the promo code is targeted for loyal customers.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Seasonic 760XP2 ATX 80 PLUS PLATINUM Full Modular PSU*

Very well could be, sounds like they are using the email addy as a way of id'ing who they sent the code to.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Seasonic 760XP2 ATX 80 PLUS PLATINUM Full Modular PSU*

I got the add from Newegg this morning and the promo Code went through. Have you contacted Newegg and inquired about your issue with the code?


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Seasonic 760XP2 ATX 80 PLUS PLATINUM Full Modular PSU*



Tyree said:


> Have you contacted Newegg and inquired about your issue with the code?


I did on the evening of April 9th. They could not explain why the code did not work, but promised to give me the credit after placing the order at full price. It all worked out in the end. They even discounted the difference in extra tax.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Seasonic 760XP2 ATX 80 PLUS PLATINUM Full Modular PSU*

Newegg is good like that. :smile: Glad you got it worked out.


----------

